# My new mice (lots of pictures)



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

First time loading pictures fingers crossed. I tried to get some pictures of my girls, but found it to be very difficult as they wouldn't stay still, here are a few i did get, i am unsure on colours and patterns.

First is my oldest jasmine, she was an ex-breeder and as soon as i saw her i wanted her, she has a sweet nature.


















Splash- she is also an ex-breeder and i just loved her colouring


























Geri- she was a nightmare to photograph! Most of the pictures were of her face in the camera or her running off in the distance.


























Patch- Shes dead sweet and loves jasmine


















Last is minnie my smallest- shes tiny and has lovely long hair that she keeps getting poo stuck to


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

all nice looking mice, splash is my fave!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw, getting new mice is so exciting! I thiiink the colours are: 
Jasmine - dove
Splash - black variegated (I love varis!)
Geri - red
Patch - chocolate pied
Minnie - dove.. possibly some kind of textured coat that's grown out with age, or longcoated?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm about to brave a huge snowstorm (biggest in five years) to get more mice. This thread was lovely motive to keep the plan!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't see the pictures? Says they have been moved or deleted.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I can't see the pictures? Says they have been moved or deleted.


I can still see them .... hun


----------



## Paradigmatic (Jan 22, 2013)

Not there for me either. I've checked a few times.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I also don't see pix, only a notice telling they were removed


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

ThatCertainGlow said:


> I can't see the pictures? Says they have been moved or deleted.


Me too.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I used to be able to see them, bit now says they're deleted for me too


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Ah, I can see them now. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lovely mice you have


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Now I can see them!

Splash has nice marking! Are they from a pet shop or breeder? They look lovely :love


----------



## nataliew (Feb 2, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Now I can see them!
> 
> Splash has nice marking! Are they from a pet shop or breeder? They look lovely :love


Thanks they were from a lovely breeder, who also breeds rabbit in staffordshire


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

nataliew said:


> TwitchingWhiskers said:
> 
> 
> > Now I can see them!
> ...


No wonder they look so great! Good luck with them


----------

